# Can I move lifetime to another box with the "change service number" link on tivo.com



## CrashHD (Nov 10, 2006)

Will the "change service number" link in my account on tivo.com allow me to move the lifetime service to another (identical model) tivo box? 

I'm considering socketing the prom on my tivoHD, and it would greatly steady my soldering hand if a lifetime service wasn't on the line at the time.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

No, you can't move the lifetime yourself. TiVo can if the boxs' lifetime was bought before January 21st 2000.


----------



## CrashHD (Nov 10, 2006)

I had a feeling there was a catch to it. I didn't want to buy a spare box just to try it.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

CrashHD said:


> Will the "change service number" link in my account on tivo.com allow me to move the lifetime service to another (identical model) tivo box?
> 
> I'm considering socketing the prom on my tivoHD, and it would greatly steady my soldering hand if a lifetime service wasn't on the line at the time.


Delete


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

CrashHD said:


> Will the "change service number" link in my account on tivo.com allow me to move the lifetime service to another (identical model) tivo box?
> 
> I'm considering socketing the prom on my tivoHD, and it would greatly steady my soldering hand if a lifetime service wasn't on the line at the time.


Have you been in touch with omikron over at that other site which may not be named here?

You might prefer trusting him to do it for you.


----------



## CrashHD (Nov 10, 2006)

I'm aware of his services. He has a reputation for outstanding work. If I hire it done, that will be where I go. 

I bought the box lifetimed and broken on ebay, so $100 is about what I've got in it. Spending $100 on a socketing service, or putting $100 worth of box at risk, the alternatives are in financial balance, and I could go either way with it. 

I've socketed a few boards, a few years back, and can probably do this ok, and there is a certain satisfaction for a DIY project like this that is tough to put a price on.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

CrashHD said:


> I'm aware of his services. He has a reputation for outstanding work. If I hire it done, that will be where I go.
> 
> I bought the box lifetimed and broken on ebay, so $100 is about what I've got in it. Spending $100 on a socketing service, or putting $100 worth of box at risk, the alternatives are in financial balance, and I could go either way with it.
> 
> I've socketed a few boards, a few years back, and can probably do this ok, and there is a certain satisfaction for a DIY project like this that is tough to put a price on.


Broken in what way?


----------



## CrashHD (Nov 10, 2006)

Hard drive. It's been running fantastically with the replacement drive.

PSU caps look bad, but are not currently presenting symptoms. They are getting replaced as soon as I have time, or if they begin to present symptoms.


----------

